# Low Tech Planted Tank Setup Questions



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello fellow fish heads.

I just picked up a JBL 24 gallon NANO for a pretty decent price for my 9 year old son. He currently has his own 5 gallon with a betta but I wanted to get him something bigger.

My question is about aquatic plants. Which carpet will work well without having CO2? I wanted to use Dwarf Hair Grass. When I google if it works well without CO2 I get contradicting answers. I know each tank is different though. 
Would you suggest a different carpet type plant that can do well without CO2? I plan on using black fluorite and sand as a substrate. The tank will not be heavily planted. 1 Anubis, 1 Cryptocoryne Lucens (which is already in the 5 gallon doing well) and whichever carpet I chose .

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Dwarf sags don't need CO2, but like most carpeting plants it needs mid to high light to thrive.


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, hair grass (eleocharis) in my opinion definitely needs proer fertile soil, co2 and lots of light. I tried without and it failed, tried with and it worked but n the long run a high maintenance tank (60 gal) was too much hassle. I am very hapy now with my cutrent low tech setup, just black 3 mm gravel, anubias and java fern attached to rocks, cryptocoryne and vallisneria nana planted in the gravel, the latter trimmed down to a "coarse lawn" every few weeks. Lighting is bog standard led bars from the chinese emporium (only 18 w total!), ferts= 0.
Been running like this for 4 years since last rescape, this is how it looks:








As I have another 300 gal of tanks low maintenance is fine by me!


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you guys for the quick responses. I will look into Dwarf sage also. Biciclid, what was the name of the plant you used to get that carpet effect by trimming it down? The Vallisneria nana?



Biciclid said:


> Hi, hair grass (eleocharis) in my opinion definitely needs proer fertile soil, co2 and lots of light. I tried without and it failed, tried with and it worked but n the long run a high maintenance tank (60 gal) was too much hassle. I am very hapy now with my cutrent low tech setup, just black 3 mm gravel, anubias and java fern attached to rocks, cryptocoryne and vallisneria nana planted in the gravel, the latter trimmed down to a "coarse lawn" every few weeks. Lighting is bog standard led bars from the chinese emporium (only 18 w total!), ferts= 0.
> Been running like this for 4 years since last rescape, this is how it looks:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

From my experience, Dwarf Sag works without CO2. It will grow slower without, but will still grow.


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi
the 24 gallon Nano Cube I have has a 36 watt 10k florescent light and a 24 watt 10k light. Is this to many watts for a low tech planted tank? Probably will go with dwarf sag as suggested above, anubias and crypt, but that's about it, maybe some java moss.

Also, the florescent lights heat up the tank quiet a bit and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on led lighting that would be good to switch the florescents out with in the nano cube. Thanks


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) I have grown this with out co2. It can grow very dense and needs lots of light. I have not had good luck with the dwarf hair grass. The regular hair grass I have grows like a weed with out much care. You could try both of them and see which one you like. I have never had much luck with dwarf sags it just never grew well. I had it in different tank then the micro sword with different lighting.


----------

